#  > General Zone >  > Free Zone >  >  >  Book Wanted: Spon's Fabrication Norms For Offshore Structures.

## tomw

Hi, Does anyone have a E-book copy (preferable) or Hardback copy of Spon's Fabrication Norms For Offshore Structures or know where I could get one? Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


Tomw.See More: Book Wanted: Spon's Fabrication Norms For Offshore Structures.

----------

